# sending alert mail with external smtp server



## Ercan Deger (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello,

how can I send alert email using external smtp server with authentication from terminal?  any appilcation?

Thanks,


----------



## Lamia (Aug 28, 2021)

You could use ssmtp as a drop-in replacement for sendmail. It does the job pretty well.


----------



## sko (Aug 28, 2021)

+1 for mail/ssmtp
Using it on almost all of my systems for that purpose.


----------

